# Before The Garden Of Eden



## bazz cargo (Jan 30, 2011)

p { margin-bottom: 0.21cm; }  [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]Before The Garden Of Eden[/FONT]

 
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]Time travel has, unsurprisingly become the historians favourite tool. By skipping back a few millennia  they have been able to closely observe what really happened. The crucifixion. The last words of Nelson. The last words of Einstein. Was Queen Victoria ever amused ?[/FONT]
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]And of course, which God came first.[/FONT]
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]Various individuals, and groups of archaeologists, historians, scientists, and religious big wigs chose to search in different places. Studying tribes of nearly modern humans.  Skipping back and forth through generations. Checking their respective religious text's for elusive clues.[/FONT]

 
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]Outside the facility there were prayer meetings, riots, and bets being placed.[/FONT]

 
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]Inside, one team of  historians, ( with a Christian bias ) had a fleeting glimpse of something. They held an impromptu meeting and re examined their funding. Was it worth sourcing a loan ? Could they use the glimpse of something as a lever to raise more investments. How about a share offer ?[/FONT]
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]A quick online share offer raised enough for a short use of a holo suite. It also increased the prayers and riots, and changed the betting patterns.[/FONT]

 
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]The technical problems of placing a virtual mirror at tens of thousands of light years away, then focusing the reflection back into a monitor is tough enough, but to create a life sized holographic representation, and enable people to walk around as if they were part of it, is of a different magnitude altogether, it was also mind bogglingly expensive. [/FONT] 

 
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]This was a middle sized family orientated tribe of Homo Erectus. The first industrial revolution was in full swing and everybody was chipping away at flints, making arrow heads, spear tips, cutting knives and so on. Language was remarkably sophisticated, moving beyond the simple identifier into qualitative terminology.[/FONT]
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]Hunter gatherer behaviour meant a semi migratory life style, travelling between a series of regular camp sites, and a useful relationship had already formed between them and early dogs. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]Bearing in mind that although light can be manipulated in this fashion, sound could not, so the entire experience was silent except for the groups conversation.[/FONT]
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]The exact time and date are as of record. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]The appearance of the first God, seems to have taken place almost  entirely over one night.[/FONT]
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]As usual the tribe had split into three groups, one hunting, one gathering, and one minding the camp site, keeping an eye on the children, and ministering to the tribe's leader. This being early autumn, and the weather pattern remarkably clement, meant that the results of their days foraging was more than adequate. A large fire was made, and simple hollow log and horn instruments  were produced. Dancing was rough and descriptive, mostly of the hunt that day. Judging by the facial expressions, singing was mostly a kind of hooting. To accompany the food there was a kind of home brew, and also most of the tribe partook of what appeared to be some kind of hallucinative mushroom. Towards midnight the drunken, stoned tribe began to settle down, a few engaged in a rather rough and ready spot of copulation, before sleep.[/FONT]
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]Using the fast forward button, morning came swiftly.[/FONT]
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]You had to imagine the dawn chorus. You could see the bleary eyed individuals shivering awake, making their way down to the river and having an early morning drink. One young male began behaving in an unusual fashion, as he was going to the river, he kept standing still, staring at the grey cloudy sky. The research group gave him a name, Uno. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]Uno had a lot more personal adornment than anyone else. Shells and colourful pebbles woven into leather braids made a necklace. Fruit juice made random blotches on his skin. Feathers had been pushed into his hair at all angles.[/FONT]
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]After the early morning wake up ritual, all the males gathered by the newly revived fire.   When the tribal leader joined them, the body language of each conveyed both respect and fear, apparently he had decided that today was the day they would move camp. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]The research group guessed that with winter coming on, a move to some caves would enhance their survivability.  As the tribe gathered their belongings, Uno spent some time using berry juice to paint a picture on his own chest. The research group examined it closely, even hitting the pause button for ten minutes. It was a roughly recognisable as a deer.[/FONT]
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]This simple act started the argument, was it a form of prayer ? Was it art ? Had Uno, in a drunken, drug fuddled state found God ?[/FONT]
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]This evidence was so ambiguous, it would give all sides to the argument more ammunition. [/FONT] 
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]The march began, hunters to the fore, the rest gathering as they went. Uno was part of a group of three hunters, spread out in front and to the left of the trail the tribe were following. They came across the divide between the woodlands and the grasslands, where a small family of deer were grazing. Uno and the other two hunters each raised their spears, and with a nod to co ordinate their action, the three threw their spears. Only Uno's struck home. The dogs gave chase, caught and killed the wounded animal.[/FONT]
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]While the two hunters crossed the grass to pull the dogs off the carcass, Uno stood still, bent his neck to look at the sky, put his arms out and howled.[/FONT]
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]This the research group all agreed, was a sign of worship.[/FONT]
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]The team fast forwarded to that evenings encampment. Where the story of Uno's hunting success was danced out in the fire light.[/FONT]
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]The tribal leader stepped into the whirling stamping dancers. Almost unnoticed with the music, hooting, home brew and hallucinogens, he used a hand axe to batter Uno to death.  [/FONT] 
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]The first martyr.[/FONT]
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]The research team rewound back to the first night.[/FONT]
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]Uno had danced that night. He had eaten his fill, and drank, and had taken the mushroom hallucinogen. Then had rested  on his back, staring into the starry sky.[/FONT]
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]It was a shock to realise, that the first God, was a stoner's dream of a moon becoming a face and talking to him.[/FONT]
 [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]Then their funding ran out.  [/FONT] 

   [FONT=FreeSans, sans-serif]Fin[/FONT]


----------



## bazz cargo (Feb 7, 2011)

If you stuck it through and read this, why ?


----------



## riverdog (Feb 8, 2011)

Just an FYI- I'm not positive which religions you're are referenceing in this race to determine who's god came first, but the Christian, Jewish, and Muslim God are all the same.  All three religions were born of the God of Abraham.  Beyond that, Judaism came first with their prophet Moses, Islam next with the prophet Muhammed, and Christianity last with Jesus.


----------



## Edward G (Feb 8, 2011)

Are these your notes for a story you're going to write?


----------



## The Blue Pencil (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry, but this needs a LOT of editing until it's ready to be seen by the public. As Edward G said, it seems like notes for a story, not a story in itself.


----------



## bazz cargo (Feb 19, 2011)

This is a stream of consciousness, brought on when I was trawling through my note books.
There is no reason behind it, just a hammering together of snippets of ideas.
It is possible a story could one day emerge, but as it is, it is a fine example of how my mind works.
The one idea I would like to fit in a story, is of the similarity between religion's and soda pop.
may the force be with you


----------



## garza (Feb 19, 2011)

riverdog - You have the order wrong. Of the three major surviving western religions, Judahism is the oldest, Christianity the next oldest, and Islam the youngest.

None of these can claim to be the oldest religion in the world or even the oldest in the West. The foundations for all three were laid in Mesopotamia with Sumerian mythology.

Sumerian Myths


----------

